# Supersix weight?



## maxmasmav (Jun 12, 2008)

What is the weight of your Supersix frame? 

Also, is the carbon, carbon weave, etc., (and thus, weight and stiffness) different on the Supersix from the Supersix 3 up through the team and ultimate? I would think the carbon weave would be improved on, e.g., the ultimate over the 3; however, I can't seem to find any info on it.


----------



## saintsfan342000 (May 30, 2007)

I'm all but certain that it is the same frame on all the different models. The components are all that changes. 

The frame weighs more or less the same as the SystemSix frame.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

my painted white frame seems to be heavier than some others...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=128881&highlight=supersix+weight


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

The painted frame is heavier than the non-painted. There are threads on various forums related to this. I saw a Supersix in 58 painted weigh in at 1225 gram. Cannondale claimed weight is 1060 for non-painted I believe?? A non-painted super will be lighter than a system six.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

The SuperSix while ridiculously stiff and very comfortable (for a pure race bike) is not the lightest frame. My 52 cm SuperSix with the Si alum cranks, Campy Record, FSA stem, Alien USE seatpost, the new (and slightly lighter) Arione CX saddle, Fulcrum Racing Speed 1 clinchers, and LOOK Keo pedals weighs in at 16.4 lbs. That's a touch heavier than virtually the same set up I have on my 2006 Six13. Having said that, Roman Kreuziger today won the mountain ITT in the Tour de Suisse and last month Franco Pelizzotti won the mountain ITT in the Giro -- both rode on the SuperSix. So no need to get too hung up on the weight of the frame.


----------



## maxmasmav (Jun 12, 2008)

fornaca68: nice info. i am looking at the team edition so i can have record and the fulcrum racing wheels - real similar to your bike. i ride a low end cdale now and can climb like a gazzelle on it. i could get a nice deal on a pinarello so i am trying to find anyway i can to compare them.


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> My 52 cm SuperSix with the Si alum cranks, Campy Record, FSA stem, Alien USE seatpost, the new (and slightly lighter) Arione CX saddle, Fulcrum Racing Speed 1 clinchers, and LOOK Keo pedals weighs in at 16.4 lbs.


I'm surprised your bike weighs that. My 56 Super six with the lower end carbon cranks, Sram Rival, Ksyrium ES clinchers, Selle SLR gel saddle, Look Keo pedals, Alien Use post, Cannondale C6 stem, and cages weighs the same 16.4lbs.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

My white 50cm SuperSix

Qty	Item	Total	
2	Forte Ultralight tubes long stem	150	
2	2008 Continental GP4000s 23x700 448	
1	2008 Reynolds DV46C Front Wheel	659	
1	2008 Reynolds DV46C Rear Wheel w/shimano hub	803	
1	Veloplugs	5	
1	Xpedo RF-1 SPD (Pair)	160	
1	FSA OC99 80mm stem w/bolts	102	
1	2008 Control Tech Carbon-Ti Skewer (F) w/springs	32	
1	2008 Control Tech Carbon-Ti Skewer (R) w/springs	36	
1	2008 SRAM Red 11-23 Cassette	158	
1	2008 SRAM Red Brake Caliper w/pad (F)	138	
1	2008 SRAM Red Brake Caliper w/pad (R)	132	
1	2008 SRAM Red Front Der.	70	
1	2008 SRAM Red Front Der. Clamp	20	
1	2008 Cannondale Super Six Frame w/headset w/seat clamp	1176	
1	2008 Cannondale Super Six Headset	78	
1	2008 Cannondale Super Six fork uncut w/o headset	358	
1	2008 Cannondale Super Six spacer	28	
1	2008 Zipp SL Handlebar 440	180	
1	2008 Cannondale Si SL Hologram Compact Crank 50/34	520	
1	2008 Cannondale BB30 bearings (Ceramic) and washers	58	
1	2008 SRAM Red Brake levers (pair)	316	
1	2008 SRAM Red Rear der.	144	
1	Jagwire brake cables w/wires *	106	
1	Jagwire shifter cables w/wires *	82	
1	2008 ControlTech seat post 31.8x250mm	146	
1	2008 Fizik Arione CX Carbon Rail Seat	152	
1	KMC XL10 106 links	220	
1	Handlebar tape	55	
6532g	14.3704lbs


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

My 52cm white Super with Campy Record, FSA stem/post/bar, SI SL cranks, Bontrager XXX Lite wheels, Zero Gravity N.E.R.D. Brakes, Keo carbon Ti pedals...comes in at 14.7lb


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

my 56 comes in at 18lbs with pedals (Ultegra), cages (Arundel), saddle bag (Arundel), computer, full-ish small bottle and my daily wheels (240s/ RR1.1/ Competitions, Hutchison tubeless).


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm not overly impressed with the Supersix as a weight weenie. I have a 56 Team Replica, and it was over 16 lbs. from the factory. After some changes (Fulcrum Racing 1 to Zipp 303 w/ Vittoria Crono CS, Arione to Team Toupe saddle, Record Pro-Fit pedals, Polar CS600 power, Cannondale carbon cages) and it was down to 14.9.


----------



## Redster (May 5, 2008)

15.9 LBS for my white Super six.Equiped with Sram red(except front derraileur w/c is a Rival) FSA K force bar,Easton EA70 stem,EC90 seatpost,Fizik Arione saddle,SI compact carbon crank,Speedplay Zero cromo pedals,Karbona 50mm carbon wheel,Tufo S3 elite tubular tire,Ultegra 11-23 cassette and normal cable set. I was suprised when I weighed it today at the shop.Maybe I'll get it lighter if I get lighter skewers and some ti pedals.


----------



## deyar (May 1, 2007)

My 54 supersix 2 (I have sram red 11-23T cassette, everything else is stock) weighed at 15.442 lb with look keo carbon pedals, cateye starda cadence computer and 2 carbon bottle cages.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

deyar said:


> My 54 supersix 2 (I have sram red 11-23T cassette, everything else is stock) weighed at 15.442 lb with look keo carbon pedals, cateye starda cadence computer and 2 carbon bottle cages.


What kind of wheels? Fulcrum RS1?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

eldarko said:


> I'm surprised your bike weighs that. My 56 Super six with the lower end carbon cranks, Sram Rival, Ksyrium ES clinchers, Selle SLR gel saddle, Look Keo pedals, Alien Use post, Cannondale C6 stem, and cages weighs the same 16.4lbs.


Not surprising -- Fulcrum Racing Speed 1s are not as light as Ksyrium ES -- that's about a 150-gram difference in your favor -- the Campy Record in my favor makes up the slightly additional weight on your SRAM rival. Your saddle might be lighter than the Arione too. So I can see how ours weigh the same.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

13.6 *WITH* an SRM, cages, and pedals.

Custom super frame, SISL SRM, Sram red with a DA FD, Edge 1.68s laced to M5 hubs, rotor s1, on Zipp SL bars, woodman seatpost and a flite kit carbone saddle.

Starnut


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> 13.6 *WITH* an SRM, cages, and pedals.
> 
> Custom super frame, SISL SRM, Sram red with a DA FD, Edge 1.68s laced to M5 hubs, rotor s1, on Zipp SL bars, woodman seatpost and a flite kit carbone saddle.
> 
> Starnut


Pictures please


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

14.4 lbs with pedals and cages.


----------



## deyar (May 1, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> What kind of wheels? Fulcrum RS1?


Mavic R-sys, you can look at the spec here:
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8RSS2D.html


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

eldarko said:


> Pictures please




















Starnut


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

deyar said:


> Mavic R-sys, you can look at the spec here:
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8RSS2D.html


Your R-SYS versus my heavier Fulcrum Racing Speed 1s explains a good chunk of the weight differential between our two bikes. That's about a 300-gram difference in your favor right there alone. 1,350 grams versus 1,650 grams, roughly.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

STARNUT said:


> Starnut


How much do those wheels weigh?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

1100.4 grams.................. 68mm deep

Starnut


----------

